

Econometrics In R - Anon84
http://cran.r-project.org/doc/contrib/Farnsworth-EconometricsInR.pdf

======
brandonkm
I really like the idea of doing Econometric work with R. Currently, I've been
looking for a more hands on way to run some regressions and test data, this
guide looks to prove immensely useful.

~~~
anigbrowl
Out of curiosity, why not something like Mathematica?

~~~
lamnk
Because Mathematica costs at least $2000+ and R is free software. That makes R
more suitable for teaching purpose.

~~~
amoeba
Almost the only reason you'd need to use R. I cringe when professors ask their
students to use non-free software when equivalent or better free alternative
exist.

------
danteembermage
In a mostly irrelevant personal note Grant and I graduated in Numerical
Mathematics from BYU the same year; there were only a handful of us so we
spent a lot of time together in the top floor of the Math/CS Building. He was
working on this during a big chunk of our undergrad and I think some after as
well. I'm embarrassed to say I haven't taken the R plunge yet (SAS and STATA
right now) but when I do I'm sure this will be my starting point.

~~~
amoeba
This paper covers a lot of the basics in addition to the complex stuff I don't
understand yet. I'll definitely be keeping it saved as a general R reference
as I do more work in R.

------
bkmrkr
Futurama?

